# Power Washer Chem Feed Not Working



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

On my washer you have to either push in or pull out the very tip of the wand (end where the water comes out) to switch it back and forth. You can hear/feel a distinct "click" when you have done it. If this isn't it, try a cheap garden sprayer. Don't use clorox in it. Don't ask why I know this.:whistling2:


----------



## robertr4836 (Jan 25, 2008)

jcalvin said:


> Don't use clorox in it. Don't ask why I know this.:whistling2:


Yeah...I read all about the clorox!

I took a closer look at it tonight (preparing to take the tube off) and there seems to be a control ring where the tube connects to the machine. At least there is a ring that says DET on it with an arrow pointing down then one arrow pointing clockwise with a negative sign and another arrow pointing counter-clockwise with a plus sign next to it.

I'm stripping paint from my porch now but once I finish I'll try the soap again with the ring twisted towards the plus (it definitely doesn't just spin in circles, I checked that).

The soap tip I purchased does slide forward and back but it's to change the pattern from wide for close work and pinpoint for distance work


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

"

*How do I apply chemicals?* Wand must be in the low pressure setting.
Note* Multi-Reg nozzle must be pushed out. Black nozzle should be inserted in the quick connect wand
Chemical hose must be attached to the pump and fully submerged in the chemical solution
*Where can I call if I have any other questions or problems?*
Call us at 1-800-888-2468, Monday through Saturday, 8:00 am to 6:00 pm
*HOW TO APPLY CHEMICALS AND CLEANING SOLVENTS*​
Applying chemicals or cleaning solvents is a low pressure operation. 
*NOTE: *Use
only soaps and chemicals designed for pressure washer use. *Do not use bleach.*
*To Apply chemicals:*
*1. Press chemical hose *onto barbed fitting located near
high pressure hose connection of pump as shown.
*2. Place other end *​*
*​*
*of chemical hose with filter on it into
container holding chemical/cleaning solution. *NOTE:*
The chemical/water ratio is 7:1, for every 7 gallons of
water pumped 1 gallon of chemical/cleaning solution
will be used.
*3. Install low pressure (black) nozzle *​*
*​*
*into quick
connect fitting of spray wand, see How To Use Spray
Wand paragraph in this section.
*4. After use of chemicals, *​*
*​*
*place chemical hose into container of clean water and
draw clean water through chemical injection system to rinse system thoroughly.
If chemicals remain in the pump it could be damaged. Pumps damaged due to
chemicals will not be covered under warranty.
*NOTE: *​*
*​*
*Chemicals and soaps will not siphon when spray wand is in the high pressure
setting.

*TO USE SPRAY WAND*
Your pressure washer is equipped with up to five spray nozzles. Each nozzle is
color coded and delivers a specific spray pattern for a particular cleaning
purpose. The size of the nozzle determines the size of the fan spray and the
pressure out of the nozzle. The 0º, 15º, 25º, and 40º nozzles are high pressure​
nozzles. The chemical nozzle is a low pressure nozzle.


If all else fails, read the instructions.:wink: 
​


----------



## robertr4836 (Jan 25, 2008)

jcalvin said:


> "
> *HOW TO APPLY CHEMICALS AND CLEANING SOLVENTS*​
> Applying chemicals or cleaning solvents is a low pressure operation.
> *NOTE: *Use
> ...


See, that was my problem. These are the exact instructions from the Ex-Cell owner’s manual and nowhere does it mention having to twist the ring at the base of the chemical feed hose. On the other hand the washer seems pretty old and there is no match for the Ex-Cell model number on their website so I was looking at the owner’s manual for the closest match I could find.

Maybe the original owner’s manual mentioned having to turn the ring to the "on" position (or maybe this part isn't original to the machine).

All I know is that following the instructions didn't help too much in this case!


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 6, 2008)

If the pressure washer works, buy the garden sprayer to use for your chemicals and give it to your neighbor when you are finished and tell him that you fixed the low pressure problem.


----------



## bamx2 (May 2, 2004)

*Pressure washer chemical feed not working ?*

I just picked up an Excell 2100 6 hp gas pressure washer at a yard sale . The pump appear to have been replaced and the machine works ok . Howver, I am not sure how the get the chemicla feed to work . I did pull the nozzle out to try it in low pressure ( both with low and high engine speed and ) but it would not create a sucsuction on the chemical tube . I removed the chemical tube bard/check valve and cleaned . I still did not work . Maybe I am doing something wrong . I would appreciate someone explaining how it operates and how advice to get it working . Yes , I know that I can use a pump sprayer but I would like the convenience of using the chemical / detergent feeder . - Thanks

Pictures FWIW -

URL=http:/[/home-and-garden.webshots.com/album/578258430RgAMqe]







[/URL]


----------



## bamx2 (May 2, 2004)

*Pressure washer chemical feed not working ?*

I just picked up an Excell 2100 6 hp gas pressure washer at a yard sale . The pump appears to have been replaced ( _VRX 2022V )_ and the machine works OK for high pressure pumping. However, I am not sure how to get the chemical feeder to work . I did pull the nozzle out to try it in low pressure ( both with low and high engine speed and ) but it would not create a suction on the chemical tube . I removed the chemical hosee barb/check valve and cleaned it. It still did not work . Maybe I am doing something wrong . I would appreciate someone explaining how it operates and how advice to get it working . Yes , I know that I can use a pump sprayer but I would like the convenience of using the chemical / detergent feeder . - Thanks

Pictures FWIW -
http://community.webshots.com/album/578258430RgAMqe?vhost=community


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

From the "For What It's Worth & From My Experience" department: I have a 3400 P.S.I. unit, gas powered, that works really great. I believe that with the smallest nozzle on it I could cut an Army tank in half, sometimes. BUT--it has never, ever, never, pulled any soap or cleaning solution into the system just by using the hose attached to the pump _as instructed._ I had to make a system that would work for mine. I took a heavy-duty one-gallon plastic jug, attached a barb fitting for a 3/8" hose like on my unit and made a hanger which attaches to the handle of the unit so the bottle is higher than the pump. This system works just fine now, but _will not work_ if placed at pump level or lower. Just my 2¢ worth on that, David


----------



## Gatorsfan (Nov 25, 2012)

It could be as simple as the ball bearing that is inside the the brass fitting that you attach the chemical feed plastic line to is stuck (due to chemical adhesion). Simply unscrew the fitting on a clean surface (as to not lose any parts). keep in mind the direction of spring. The ball bearing that releases on low pressure is likely stuck. Take a large paper clip (Or in my case a plastic sword that you would put through a lime or orange slice for a drink) & poke out the ball bearing. Reinstall parts as they came out & all should be fine. I needed that drink, the manual & a day lost trying to figure it out myself.


----------



## Gatorsfan (Nov 25, 2012)

Gatorsfan said:


> It could be as simple as the ball bearing that is inside the the brass fitting that you attach the chemical feed plastic line to is stuck (due to chemical adhesion). Simply unscrew the fitting on a clean surface (as to not lose any parts). keep in mind the direction of spring. The ball bearing that releases on low pressure is likely stuck. Take a large paper clip (Or in my case a plastic sword that you would put through a lime or orange slice for a drink) & poke out the ball bearing. Reinstall parts as they came out & all should be fine. I needed that drink, the manual & a day lost trying to figure it out myself.


 Well I didn't need the day lost LOL


----------



## Gatorsfan (Nov 25, 2012)

Gatorsfan said:


> Well I didn't need the day lost LOL


 Oh & make sure you release all pressure on the lines.


----------

